

Ask HN: Do you have a startup idea to share? - visiblestorm

I keep hearing and reading all the time that great ideas are everywhere and easy to come by but I find it extremely difficult to come up with a great or at least a good idea for a startup.<p>I am hoping that this will become a very long thread about new startup ideas and be an inspiration to all.
======
byoung2
_I find it extremely difficult to come up with a great or at least a good idea
for a startup_

The idea itself isn't the hard part. I come up with dozens of ideas every
week. The hard part is turning that idea into a successful business. That
takes lots of hard work, sleepless nights, pounding pavements, fruitless sales
calls and emails, the list goes on. The old adage of finding a problem and
solving it still applies. Just today, one problem that presented itself that a
startup could solve is:

Employee Scheduling. My wife is a per diem float team nurse at the number 3
hospital in the United States. When she wants to work, she calls in to an
automated phone system, and records a series of messages after the beep to
schedule herself (day shift, 12 hours, department, name, phone number, etc).
Someone then listens to all of these messages, as well as messages from
department heads looking to fill staffing needs. This person in the staffing
office then calls my wife at 4am to let her know where she should report (or
if they don't have anything for her). Tell me why that can't be a simple
online/mobile app, with Twilio integration to send a text message, voicemail,
or email confirmation? The same app could be used to schedule appointments for
nearly anything...dentists, hair salons, you name it. You could beef it up by
offering options such as realtime availability, payment processing, etc., to
make it applicable to multiple industries. And you could charge a monthly fee,
or per appointment, you name it.

Of course to turn this into a startup, you'd have to build the backend, the
app, and have a sales team to sign up businesses, but it could be a hit.

~~~
abbasmehdi
Fruit couldn't be hanging any lower. This is so simple to build, so why don't
they do it?

~~~
byoung2
The technology side of it seems easy enough. A quick search revealed quite a
few scheduling software packages, and a few hosted options. But look at all of
things I've had to schedule over the phone recently: dentist appointment, eye
doctor appointment, and a physical (the last one I put the request in online,
and they called to confirm). It seems like the winner of this industry would
be the one who could convince businesses to sign up.

~~~
abbasmehdi
The hard part might be plugging in their existing systems.

------
sandroyong
Ideas come in all shapes and sizes, disruptive and not-so disruptive. Take the
iPhone and iPad; disruptive because so many other apps and startups based on
making apps have been developed. Not-so disruptive are the apps themselves; do
you want to share photos? there are many, many apps for that. If you're
looking for one idea, here is one that no one has really captured and the
reasons for this will become clear throughout my post.

Why is it that our greatest idea hasn't really been capitalized or used to its
fullest. I am referring to the internet. We keep touting ourselves as "being
connected"; we really are not, but can we become more connected? We are
effective in Tweeting for a flash mob to occur in central station at time X,
but why is it that we cannot issue an Amber alert of a missing child by the
same means?; most of us now use mobile devices more than ever. Perhaps,
because incidents like the NBC Twitter account being hacked and posting a
bogus tweet on 9/11, just doesn't instill a lot of confidence in such a
system. Nonetheless, it seems silly to me that we have to issue an Amber alert
on highways for maximum exposure when we have the internet and mobile devices.

I'm really talking about our inter-connectivity and maximizing it to its full
potential. Forums come close to making my point. For example, when was the
last time you searched for a medical condition using Google. You often have to
filter through a lot of pages to get the answer that you are looking for. The
problem with forums is that the anonymity of the internet doesn't really
afford the luxury of trusting Dr. Quack on the other side of the post.
Wouldn't it be nice to just get more than a 2nd medical opinion? What about
1000 or 10000 medical opinions in a forum-like setting? It is unlikely in the
current infrastructure because 1) we cannot verify whether the people posting
are indeed professionals, 2) legal and liability issues, 3) compensation?
(just listing it here because it's inevitable that people might want to be $
for their advice). Disregarding #1 and #3 for the moment, we could negate #2
if we could get an aggregate graph or pie chart of the responses. For example,
"My son has this disease and he exhibits x, y, z, symptoms. What could it be?"
Imagine how much more confident the parent would feel if he/she had an
aggregate result of 80% respondents said disease x and 10% said disease y -
from 1000 or 10000 medical professionals. Too far fetch of an idea? Perhaps,
if we had a private and secure network along side the current internet, I can
see it working. Social media forums, like FB, could take this on.
Unfortunately, they exist as part of the current fabric of the internet and,
by default, anonymity is rampant, and users in this forum I described would be
less likely to submit their professional information to be stored in a server
‘out there’ with the risk of it being misused. Mistrust is the underlying
issue; remember, the internet was built for 'trusted' parties - that is a rare
commodity in this commercialized internet.

Forums (of all shapes and sizes) from legitimate people/professionals existing
in this so-called private network could take on a whole new life of their own;
and if you still want to post things anonymously, just go back to the old
internet. But imagine the power of the 'many' -it clearly outweighs the 'few'
and we aren’t really maximizing it; the internet has become a dumping ground
for data...

Be my guest on taking on this idea, otherwise, we could use more apps =)

------
TruffleLabs
Ideas are not great by themselves. Ideas are only great because someone
executed on that idea. Also, ideas are great within some context. The idea of
flying on the 1600s would have had you accused of witchcraft (bad idea) but
the Wright Bothers executed on the idea, resulting in airplanes (great idea).

In general, ideas are easy to create and essentially free. They become great
because of the time, energy, and determination of people.

What you could do to generate possible ideas is take an bland industry and
challenge the assumptions around that industry. From the assumption challenges
will come the seeds to create a statrtup with potential. But the greatness
will only come from people tackling those initial idea seeds.

------
chrisabruce
Execution over ideas in every case.

However, after diving a lot into Lean Product and UX Design, I have learned
that the hardest part is finding problems worth solving. In my opinion, being
able to discover problems that have terrible solutions and workarounds are
really where good ideas are spawned, then "hypothesized" and "validated".

Also, for helping to formulate your ideas (I am assuming a business model), it
has helped me to use a business model canvas. I like the "lean" one from
<http://www.runningleanhq.com> and there is a link to one from Steve Blank's
blog article: [http://steveblank.com/2011/09/22/how-to-build-a-web-
startup-...](http://steveblank.com/2011/09/22/how-to-build-a-web-startup-lean-
launchpad-edition/) and a good slide explanation:
[http://steveblank.com/2010/11/15/creating-startup-success-
cu...](http://steveblank.com/2010/11/15/creating-startup-success-customer-
development-business-model-design/)

Hope this helps.

------
mjs00
Here's two suggestions (unrelated) that may help your brainstorming, with the
benefit of some (potential) validation of market need:

1) (top down) check out www.crunchbase.com - there are about 75k companies
there, a significant portion that are startups. Browse privately held
companies in a category interesting to you -- you'll see 'current problems'
that entrepreneurs and VCs believe are commercially viable.

2 (bottom up) Take a few areas of professional or personal interest, look at
the leading tools/services/companies related to each of those interests, and
for each check out discussion boards, FAQs, blogs, etc. to see where there is
a lot of interest (via suggestions, complaints, work-arounds) for getting
something fixed, or doing something better.

As you start to think of how YOU might tackle the problems you see from above,
you are generating startup ideas ...

------
startupmongo
The following steps would hopefully help: 1) Peruse quora.com every day, read
the wall street journal, if you don't have a subscription you can get one
online and read any journal. 2) Network and attend conferences that interest
you. 3) Focus on an area that you have passion about and keep it simple. 4)
Possible paths to explore beyond social media are: a) Ecosystem driven where
there is demand i.e. Salesforce, Twilio, Google App Marketplace b) Healthcare
c) Personalized Medicine d) Energy 5) Build a prototype(balsamiq) and develop
a pitch. 6) Participate in business plan competitions. 7) Get going.

------
Mankhool
I was 2 years into my search for seed funding for what some other guys
launched as Gigwalk. I keep looking at GW to see what they are doing and it is
not living up to the potential that I had imagined for it. I want someone to
build a Gigwalk service that is aimed at professionals and also that allows
the buying and selling of information with complete anonymity at both ends of
the transaction. Tasks may be interviews, covert video or photos, translation
of foreign texts - all aimed at professional journalists and information
gatherers and all paying a lot more than current location based tasking
chores.

------
visiblestorm
I guess one of the reasons that I find it so difficult to find or come up with
a great idea is because I am looking for an idea within my ability and
resources - within my ability to execute as a single founder - within my
coding, design and marketing ability and with a minimum amount of money.

For example something like www.metrolyrics.com is within my ability to
execute. I wish I came up with that idea. Oh well. Anyway the story of this
site and his founder is very educational. I can't find the link right now.

------
revorad
A search engine for stuff in my house. I'm constantly struggling to find
things around the house. If I could easily search the space in my house, my
life would improve significantly.

~~~
luckycharm
I'm building one now. Hope to launch on Friday.

<http://www.ikeepm.com>

~~~
revorad
Ooh that looks interesting. But you just do inventories, right? I need
something that lets me track the position of stuff inside the house. If you
add that kind of thing, I'm sold.

~~~
luckycharm
What do you mean by position? You're allowed to create rooms and assign items
to the rooms.

------
md1515
think of an idea from your area of expertise. ex: a restaurant owner develops
software to helps his/her restaurant

